

Get help building your company: questions and projects with top experts - cstefanovici

Check out http://slinghelp.com<p>and let me know your thoughts please<p>We help companies with getting help from top experts from every field in areas outside of their core expertise.<p>SlingHelp connects you to an expert who can answer your question or collaborate with your team on a small or a large project.<p>SlingHelp also allows each team member to follow the areas of interest they need help with and provides them custom tailored data in the form of articles, strategies, top experts, answers...
======
markhall
Great idea. It compliments many of the things that Clarity.fm is doing, and
they have a great product. Keep up the great work!

------
sharemywin
Is this like the Mark Cuban company clarity?

------
bensbends
Is this a freelancing site?

~~~
cstefanovici
No it's a site that provides companies and their teams the following resources
to build and grow the company:

\- access to articles, advice, expert contacts according to their areas of
interest

\- questions and answers with top experts in any field

\- paid projects with top experts done on the site leveraging Basecamp for
getting the job done (this part is like a freelancing site... in which you
know how good the person you hire is).

~~~
bensbends
COOL! Signed up...

~~~
cstefanovici
Thanks

